# Knirps im Kindersitz oder mit 'Hängematte' im Anhänger????



## valium97 (26. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Keine Ahnung, ob das Thema hier rein passt, aber ich habe kein Besseres gefunden... 

Obwohl ich mit Kind und Fahrrad schon einige Erfahungen habe, bin ich mir in einer Sache unsicher:

Ab wann und wie nehme ich meinen Sohn (heute 9 Monate!) demnächst am SINNVOLLSTEN auf bzw. mit dem Rad mit???

Bei unserer Tochter habe ich in etwa dem gleichen Alter mit kürzeren Touren im mitwippenden Kindersitz (Römer Jockey) angefangen, da sie zu der Zeit brauchbar sitzen konnte. Sie fand das auch toll, allerdings ist sie regelmäßig eingeschlafen und der dann recht haltlos rumbaumelnde Kopf hat mit immer etwas Angst gemacht. Scheinbar unbegründet, aber trotzdem irgendwie beunruhigend...

Da wir später einen Anhänger gekauft haben (Chariot, leider ungefedert!) und ich gesehen habe, dass es dafür auch eine Babyschale von Weber gibt, interessiere ich mich für Eure Erfahrungen und Tipps. Wie wird diese befestigt? Außerdem überlege ich, dann ggf. breitere Reifen zur besseren Federung auf die Räder des Anhängers zu machen (Mow Joe oder Big Apple 2.35). Habt Ihr da schon Erfahrungen mit?

Über zahlreiche Infos zu diesem Thema freue ich mich sehr ...

Viele Grüße,

Karsten


----------



## ZeFlo (26. März 2010)

anhänger mit babyschale (so lange sie da rein passen) breite reifen mit weniger luftdruck, und später auch im hänger immer mit helm und angegurtet. 
hab erst von ein paar tagen hier vor dem kiga 'nen unfall helmlosen und nicht angeschnallten kind gesehen. mama fuhr zügig los, musste 'nen haken schlagen weil plötzlich 'ne nicht angeleinte zwergtöle auftauchte. der purzel im hänger purzelte aus dem selben raus. schwere gehirnerschütterung und abschürfungen im gesicht. für die rennleitung war das dann fahrlässigkeit der mutter und damit genauso schuld wie der tölenbesitzer ... zu recht in meinen augen ....


ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valium97 (26. März 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Flo!

Mit Babyschale meinst Du die von Weber, oder??? Ist das eine Schale oder eine Art Hängematte?

Und Gurt und Helm sind natürlich IMMER Pflicht!!! Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich im Wald, wenn die Kleene angeschnallt im Anhänger geschlafen hat, durchaus auch schon mal eine Ausnahme gemacht habe...

Welche Reifen würdest Du an meiner Stelle nehmen?

Erklär mir mal den Insider mit der 'Rennleitung'...  Polizei???


----------



## Goddi8 (26. März 2010)

Hi Karsten,
ich tipp mal er meint die Babyschale fürs Auto. Haben wir im Burley auch genommen. Mit Spanngurten fixiert und die Kleine rein. Das Material zum Befestigen gibts teilweise auch als Zubehör. Die Weberschale kannst du dir dann auch sparen zumal mit 9 MOnaten du die eh nicht mehr lange brauchen wirst.

Reifen fahr ich am Burley die Big Apple in 2,35 und mit einem Bar. Klappt hervorragend und kein Mecker von der Chefin (außer ich werd zu langsam).

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stubenhocker (26. März 2010)

Hängematte! Kannst Du teilweise beim Radladen auch mieten. Unsere Weber-Hängematte habe ich übrigens (ca. 5 Monate alt) fast zum Neupreis wieder verkauft. Ich kann mir übrigens nicht vorstellen, einen Autositz in den Anhänger zu stellen!


----------



## valium97 (26. März 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!!!

Das Maxi Cosi in den Anhänger??? Das klappt beim Chariot mit dem Sitzbankgestell NIE...

Na gut, ich stelle ihn zum Testen wenigstens mal rein... 

Denke auch, dass es er Big Apple werden wird, denn am Anhänger sind die Stollen ja nicht wirklich erforderlich...

Und da ich weiß, dass der super rollt und schön leise ist (fahre den als Winterreifen auf der Rolle  ), macht wird der es wohl werden!


----------



## Goddi8 (26. März 2010)

Such mal hier im Forum nach Maxi Cosi und Chariot. Ich meine damals als ich gekauft habe dazu was gelesen zu haben. 
Beim Burley hab ich einfach die Sitzfläche rausgemacht, ein Schaumstoffblock drunter und alles war wunderbar.
Hatte mein Händler übrigens auch so empfohlen.

Die Weberschalen kann man aber tatsächlich auch mieten


----------



## Pan Tau (27. März 2010)

Wir haben Kind #3 in einer "Hängematte" im Kinderanhänger transportiert - sobald es selbständig sitzen konnte.

Unser Anhänger ist von chariot und wir haben den passenden "Babysitz" über ebay gekauft - vgl. http://www.chariot.de/chariot/vom-ersten-tag-an/. Unsere Erfahrungen damit sind durchweg positiv und dem jungen Mann scheint es auch gefallen zu haben - ich denke bis heute, dass er geschlafen hat und nicht jedesmal ohnmächtig war...  





valium97 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Keine Ahnung, ob das Thema hier rein passt, aber ich habe kein Besseres gefunden...
> 
> ...


----------



## valium97 (29. März 2010)

Vielen dank für die guten RADschläge!!!

Freue mich auf eine tolle Radsaison und wünsche Euch viel Freude & allzeit gute Fahrt!!!


----------



## robby (7. April 2010)

valium97 schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal den Insider mit der 'Rennleitung'...  Polizei???



*Infos zur Rennleitung*


----------



## valium97 (7. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (7. April 2010)

Wenn der Kleine sitzen kann: Der Sitzverkleinerer von Chariot.

Ich habe damit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und immer richtig festschnallen. Ich habe meine Jungs immer  mit einer Hand an der Schulter sanft in den Sitz gedrückt und dann die Gurte festgezogen. Damit waren sie  auch im Schlaf gut fixiert und Druckstellen gab es auch nicht.
Als Reifen habe einen Maxxis Holy Roller in 2.25 aufgezogen.

Grüße und viel Spaß!


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2010)

Ui, da kann man sich verrückt machen.
Unsere Lösung für normale Wege: Croozer (natürlich ungefedert), Reifen auf nur 0,8 Bar. Der hat bereits einen Hängesitz, da können die Kids halb liegen, halb Sitzen mit Deckchen drunter. Nun haben wir auch ne Weber-Schale fürs zweite Kind, funktioniert aber nicht so gut. Evtl. in Anhängern mit festem Sitz zu empfehlen.
Grundsätzlich würde ich die Kids erst wenn sie sitzen können darin befördern.


----------



## Pipi (28. April 2010)

Tag auch, 
ich muss auch noch schnell meinen Senf dazugeben. Maxi-Cosy geht im Chariot schon, kein Problem. Bei unserem Modell war nur dann der Sitz im Anhänger ein bischen augeleiert. Wobei das jetzt ohne Maxi-Cosy nicht stört. Ist wohl eher kosmetisch. Bei Kind Nr. 3 und dann auch 3 Hatten wir die Weber-Babyschale, das klappt auch problemlos. Freunde hatten diese Hängematte, das sieht noch bequemer aus. 
Zum Thema Helm im Anhänger. Speziell bei den ganz Kleinen >1 Jahr würde ich mir schon überlegen, ob ein Helm sinnvoll ist. Ja nach Modell kann der ganz schön schwer sein, gerade wenn die Kids schlafen. Im Prinzip steckt das angegurtete Kind in einem "Überrollkäfig". Aber das muss jeder selber Entscheiden.

Grüße,
Pipi


----------



## Nadine_24 (5. Mai 2010)

Wir haben beide Knirpse im MaxiCosi in unserem Burley Solo transportiert. Die Schale wurde mit Spanngurten fest fixiert, Reifendruck gesenkt und dann gings los. Die Kids hatten immer Spass. Mit 11-12 Monaten haben wir die Kleinen dann in den Sitzverkleinerer von Chariot gesetzt. Funktionierte prima. Soweit ich mich zurück erinnern kann, haben wir aber die Kopfstütze rausgemacht, da sonst der Helm nicht reingepasst hätte.
Mit Ab ca. 2 Jahren saßen sie dann so, angeschnallt mit Helm im Hänger.

Die Hängematte hab ich nie ausprobiert. War mir zu teuer und der Zeitraum in der ich sie hätte nutzen können, zu kurz. Außerdem wollen die Zwerge was sehen, nebenraus schauen ect. Das funktioniert mit der Hängematte nicht so gut.

Was das Helm tragen unter einem Jahr angeht, haben wir unserern Kindern kein Helm angezogen (solange sie im Babysafe waren). Durch den Bügel vom MaxiCosi und den Überrollkäfig fanden wir unsere Kinder sicher genug aufgehoben.


----------



## Sentilo (5. Mai 2010)

Ich musste immer zwei transportieren, das ging dann so:


----------



## TomD (14. Juni 2010)

Nadine_24 schrieb:


> Wir haben beide Knirpse im MaxiCosi in unserem Burley Solo transportiert. Die Schale wurde mit Spanngurten fest fixiert, Reifendruck gesenkt und dann gings los. Die Kids hatten immer Spass. Mit 11-12 Monaten haben wir die Kleinen dann in den Sitzverkleinerer von Chariot gesetzt. Funktionierte prima. Soweit ich mich zurück erinnern kann, haben wir aber die Kopfstütze rausgemacht, da sonst der Helm nicht reingepasst hätte.
> Mit Ab ca. 2 Jahren saßen sie dann so, angeschnallt mit Helm im Hänger.
> ...



 Hallo, ich kann mir noch nicht ganz vorstellen, wie der Maxi-Cose im Burley Solo befestigt wird. Vielleicht kann jemand ja mal ein Bild posten.  Wir überlegen gerade das 2010-Modell zu kaufen, da dieses einen höhenverstellbaren Schieber hat und ich mit 1,94 cm den 2009 mit Federung nicht richtig schieben kann. Ich hoffe, dass der aufgehängte Sitz die Stöße ausreichend abfedert.  Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem neuen Modell?  Unser Kleiner ist jetzt 9 Monate und wir schwanken zwischen Maxi-Cosi und der Burley Sitzstütze "Baby-Snuggler".  LG TomD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nadine_24 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen,

oha, den Baby-Snuggler gabs vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht. Von daher wählten wir den Maxi-Cosi und als dieser zu klein wurde, das hier 





. 
Das ist eine Sitzstüzte von der Fa. Chariot. Das obere Teil am Kopf haben wir, als unser Sohn größer wurde, weg gemacht damit er ein Radhelm tragen konnte.

Den Babysafe haben wir mit Gurtspannern dermaßen fest gezurrt, der hat sich kein mm bewegt. Aber wie genau das mein Mann gemacht hat.... auf jeden Fall wurde er am tragenden Gestängen festgezogen.

Aber dieser Baby-Snuggler sieht recht interessant aus. Weist du bis zu welchem Alter dieser passt?

LG
Nadine


----------



## TomD (14. Juni 2010)

Ja, bis 24 Monate. Chariot hat jetzt auch einen neuen (Modell 2010). Dieser ist bis 18 Monate geeignet.


----------



## Nadine_24 (14. Juni 2010)

Dann würde sich doch der Sitz vom Burley rentieren. Kommt natürlich an was der kostet. Mach doch einfach mal ein Preisvergleich.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir aber sagen, dass die Kids mit 1,5/2 Jahren nicht mehr in diesem Teil drin sitzen wollen. Das ging dann nur noch mit guter Ablenkung und Überredungskünsten.
Falls der Chariot günstiger sein sollte, würde ich den vorziehen. Der reicht allemal bis die Kleinen so im Anhänger drin sitzen können. Der Burley hat auch gute Anschnallgurte und die Sitzaufhängung bietet auch eine gute "Federung". Wir würden den Burley Solo immer wieder kaufen. Momentan liegt er eingemottet im Keller, auf dass in 2-3 Jahren neuer Nachwuchs drin sitzen darf


----------



## derRenee (16. Juni 2010)

So ein Quatsch! 
Federung im Anhänger.... Das brauchen nur die billigen mit Stahlrohrrahmen...

Die führenden Marken (Croozer, Chariot, Burley). Haben entweder eine Federung bzw haben sie einen Rahmen, der in sich selber federt... (z.B. Croozer, Chariot)

Bei meinem Croozer merkt man es wenn man ihn als Jogger benutzt. Drückt man das Vorderrad nach oben und wippt, merkt man wie das Ding federt...

Außerdem ist die Kupplung gefedert und die Hängematte schwinkt auch, so das die Erschütterungen abgefangen werden.

zum Tema Sicherheit: *Fest anschnallen ist oberstes Gebot!!! *Helm bei großen Kindern die mit dem Kopf nah an den Rand kommen können, kleine Kinder nicht unbedingt, schdet aber nicht... Ich habe meinen Croozer schon 2 Mal umgekippt *schäm* Den Kindern hat es außer nen riesen Schreck nicht geschadet...

Für die Weber Schale ist ein 9 Monate altes Kind zu groß. Sobald sie sitzen können brauchst du sie nicht mehr...


----------

